# Elite 7 HDI vs Hook (Chirp)



## Stephan203 (3. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe weder hier noch bei google eine verlässliche Aussage bekommen oder gefunden.
Ist das Elite 7 HDI das gleiche wie das Chirp?
Das HDI nutzt die gleichen Frequenzen wie das Chirp und sieht zudem noch genau gleich aus und überalls steht so zimlich das selbe.
Ist das Chirp nur um das neue Produkt anzupreisen oder gibt es wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen dem HDI und dem Chirp.
Und wenn ja was ist da der Unterschied.
Tut es es HDI genau so wie das Chirp?


Gruß


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. September 2016)

*AW: Elite 7 HDI vs Hook (Chirp)*

Um Dir diese Fragen erschöpfend zu beantworten, müsste man einige Seiten schreiben, da zum Verständnis der Ausführungen die technischen Abläufe bekannt sein sollten.
CHIRP ist Frequenzspreiztechnik, die unterschiedliche Frequenzen gleichseitig durchsucht, um sowohl genügend Tiefenscan zu haben, als auch eine gute Objekttrennung. Alle NICHT CHIRP Geräte arbeiten mit Festfrequenzen, also auch HDI.

CHIRP bringt aber nur dann VORTEILE, wenn zwei Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:

1. Die Bandbreite, in der die Frequenzen als Schallwelle ausgestrahlt werden, muss groß genug sein, damit der Effekt überhaupt zum tragen kommt. Z.B. würde ein CHirp im Bereich 80-88KhZ gegenüber einer Festfrequenz von 83Khz überhaupt keinen Vorteil bringen.
2. Der eingesetzte Geber sollte den gesamten Frequenzbereich, der angepeilt wird (z.B. 150-240Khz z.B. im Süßwasserbereich) auch qualitativ gut darstellen können.
Wenn das Gerät z.B. in einem Chirp Bereich von 50 -250Khz arbeiten kann, der Geber aber ein Dualfrequenzgeber (83/200KhZ) ist, findet kein CHirp statt, d.h. es besteht kein Unterschied zu einem entsprechenden Standard Echolot. 

Wenn Du das bis hierhin nachvollzogen hast, dann versuche doch einmal herauszufinden, welchen Frequenzbereich das CHirp im Lowrance Hook abdeckt und was der mitgelieferte Geber in diesen Bereichen kann. Wenn Du dazu irgendwo passende Informationen findest, lass es mich wissen. Die Hersteller halten sich bei diesen Daten sehr bedeckt. Warum wohl?


----------

